# Register Domains for 1.99$ at Godaddy



## ravi_9793 (Oct 26, 2008)

Register Domains for 1.99$ at Godaddy .

Use the following code you get it for 1.99 usd.
*199test*

Source: Register Domains for 1.99$ at Godaddy


----------



## amol48 (Oct 26, 2008)

Great... Thanks a lot.. It's working.. Do you know how many days will it work?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 26, 2008)

I hope the Renewal fees is not much like it was case with Yahoo 2$ domains.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 26, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> I hope the Renewal fees is not much like it was case with Yahoo 2$ domains.


Renewal at Yahoo is around 20$ per year.
But at Godaddy, you can renew for 6.99 - 7.5 $ using some promo code.



amol48 said:


> Great... Thanks a lot.. It's working.. Do you know how many days will it work?


Can't say .. but it may be valid only for few hours or may be few days. Last time it was valid only for around 10 hours.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 26, 2008)

$1.99 ? I thought the price was the same for a long time at godaddy...

But yeah, they DO have one BIG issue: your domain and its activities come under US laws. And if you register a domain thats similar in name to some big time company, you can easily be sued with squatting and your domain will get cancelled.

offtopic: Is it possible to directly purchase a domain without going through middlemen like godaddy, yahoo and similar websites ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 26, 2008)

thnks a lot ...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> offtopic: Is it possible to directly purchase a domain without going through middlemen like godaddy, yahoo and similar websites ?


 
Yahoo is not ICANN-Accredited Registrars.. but Godaddy is ICANN-Accredited Registrars. And Godaddy is largest domain seller of world. 

What you mean by buying domain directly. You can buy from a ICANN-Accredited Registrars. List is here:
*www.icann.org/en/registrars/accredited-list.html


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 26, 2008)

GUYS WHERE to enter this ?? and wht are premim domains ?? how to find em??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 26, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> GUYS WHERE to enter this ?? and wht are premim domains ?? how to find em??


You will get option to enter code at checkout page.
Premium means -> com/net/org/info


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 26, 2008)

ravi ... so can i select for 3 years ??? and get this offer or how is it ?? i mean this 1.99 $ for how long and wht if i want to renew the account say after some time .. how much will i get charged ??


----------



## amol48 (Oct 28, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> ravi ... so can i select for 3 years ??? and get this offer or how is it ?? i mean this 1.99 $ for how long and wht if i want to renew the account say after some time .. how much will i get charged ??



goDaddy currently charges $10 something for a year. This code will wave off $8.1 from your order. So if you choose 3 yr registration then you will be charged $1.99+$10+$10= $21.99. And add to that ICANN fee that goDaddy charges separately which is $0.20/yr.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 29, 2008)

yes, this promo is available only for 1st year.
Current price of .com at Godaddy is 8.49$ under promo offer.


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Ravi, is this offer still available?
If yes, then for how long is it going to be available?

Btw, thanks for the info.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 30, 2008)

iChaitanya said:


> Hey Ravi, is this offer still available?
> If yes, then for how long is it going to be available?
> 
> Btw, thanks for the info.


yes, its still available.... but don't know when it will end.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 30, 2008)

3 days back when i tried using it, it was working but it requires u to have a verified Paypal id which i don't have...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 30, 2008)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> 3 days back when i tried using it, it was working but it requires u to have a verified Paypal id which i don't have...


yes to pay using your paypal account, you need a verified paypal account with a active credit card added in your paypal account.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome, will buy domains from here and host them elsewhere


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 30, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> yes to pay using your paypal account, you need a verified paypal account with a active credit card added in your paypal account.


 *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/10.png


----------



## din (Oct 30, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> GUYS WHERE to enter this ?? and wht are premim domains ?? how to find em??





ravi_9793 said:


> You will get option to enter code at checkout page.
> Premium means -> com/net/org/info



Premium domains - From Godaddy page

_What is a Premium Domain Name?
Premium domain names are more valuable than typical domain names because they are based on common words and phrases.
_

Basically these are domains booked by someone already who may sell it for a huge price. People may buy them even at a higher price as they have more value.

Examples : (from Godaddy itself)

YAHonLine.com $2,488.00*
Hick.net $2,088.00*
YAha.net $1,632.00*
Yahud.com $3,388.00*
Yahir.net $1,688.00*


----------



## kjuvale (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you. i bought one domain name. But now I have one question how do i link this to already having hosting.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 31, 2008)

kjuvale said:


> Thank you. i bought one domain name. But now I have one question how do i link this to already having hosting.



change the nameserver of domain name. The new nameserver would be given by your current host provider.

If the hosting account is on same domain name.... than you need to do nothing.

Else, add your domain name in addon domain OR parked domain (as per your need)


----------

